# Playing with cheap extension tubes.



## reznap (Aug 14, 2010)

Just a 50mm lens with extension tubes.  Holding the DOF preview while dismounting lens to get f/11.  Here's 2 shots I kinda liked.  One's a Japanese Beetle, the other is my eye.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 14, 2010)

The beatle shot i dont care so much for... seems like there was too much *flash*...if thats actually what i am seeing correct.

but the eye... WOW......seriously..amazing! Makes you look at eyes a whole different way. The texture to your iris and cornea.... the specs on your eyelashes.. the reflection and glares kind of suck up on the top left .. but the details alone on this shot are worth shrugging off the flaws.


----------



## Brutus (Aug 14, 2010)

What size extension tubes?


----------



## reznap (Aug 14, 2010)

Brutus said:


> What size extension tubes?



55mm when all added up, and I used them all on these shots, with the 50mm lens.  Sucks kinda, at f/11 (the aperture is stuck there) it's so dark you can barely even see what you're trying to focus on, and stuck with manual focus - and any back and forth movement throws the focus off a LOT.  But, sometimes you get lucky (like with the eye shot).

Someday I'd like to get a Tamron 90mm macro and some real (maybe kenko) extension tubes.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 15, 2010)

The eye shot is stunning. AmAzing detail. Nice focus!


----------



## reznap (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.  I tried this on my 3 year old daughter and her mom as well.  The little one's eye (brown) is first.


----------



## Pea-Pod (Aug 18, 2010)

I absolutely love the eyes. I am a sucker for eyes in general. I love the differences in each one taken. 

Your Daughters Eye reminds me of a richly colored desert with all the ripples and waves.  Your wifes reminds me of a beach surrounding an island. 
Yours kinda reminds me of something Id see from pictures of another planet of sorts.  Im sure every gets something different out of all of them. 

Anyways. love the shots overall. I have to agree with a previous post on the beatle. I love the colors in it but the "flash?" kinda takes a bit away from it.


----------



## israel09 (Aug 27, 2010)

woah, the the photos are awesome, they look like thread.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like you're having exactly the same problems as I am with the flash when doing macro. The beetle is great, but the flash burns out some detail, and I get the sam problem. 
I have built a diffuser which takes the on-board flash and directs it down to the critter in front of the lens - it was lots of cardboard and silver foil. It had toilet paper and printer paper as a diffuser, and I am beginning to make it work!

I'd really like to be able to afford the 90mm Tamron, too! 

BTW, as everyone has said - the eyes are stunning!


----------

